# Still doing AMAZING!!!!



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys!! Just wanted to pop by and give another quick update.... I have been cured for months now and I can say that once you are... you literally don't even care about the word depersonalization. All I have to say for my recovery.. was just getting out there and enjoying life and giving up basically on anxiety. For me it was definitely anxiety? I was paryting so much and drinking and I woke u in a fog and it scared the living shit out of me.. when really it was probably all just caused by my body being low/high on sugar whatever it is.. from the alcohol. So ya I just got back into life... started drinking small amounts to get over my fear and realized I never died/went crazy. Anyway that's all people ! Im out and hope to remember it again so I can come on and give my advice...

BUT PLEASE REMEMBER THAT PEOPLE WHO ARE RECOVERED ARE NOT COMING ON HERE BECAUSE YOU LITERALLY FORGET ABOUT IT UNTIL YOU REMEMBER IT!! LOL


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

how long did you have it?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

about a year!! maybe a bit more. there was a point to where I thought I was fully recovered.. but I definitely wasn't.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What were your symptoms?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

everything under the sun that has to do with anxiety/dp.
like felt like I was floating, panic attacks, not recognizing myself/family/fiance (worst part)
felt like it wasn't me talking (gave me soooooooo much anxiety)
couldn't eat much, couldn't drink alcohol...
lost happiness/drive
existential whatever it was called.
legit everything.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

This is so relieving to see. After feeling like I was really recovered (which I'm only halfway there) I've snapped back into DP/DR mess again. Existential thoughts plauging me. Obsessions about how my body functions. Feeling unreal, surroundings feeling unreal. It's exhausting . But I'm so happy you're recovered !!!!


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome. Maybe if everyone who recovered and left the forum actually returned to the forum to spread the news, there wouldn't be so much pessimism around here.


----------



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

aworthycause said:


> Awesome. Maybe if everyone who recovered and left the forum actually returned to the forum to spread the news, there wouldn't be so much pessimism around here.


Very true!


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm gonna try neurofeedback but it's gonna cost me 2,000 dollars. They told me it helps derealization so hopefully this shit works.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatoush, when do you start? Could you please post back and let us know how it goes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

I am really happy for you  That's great that you recovered and the misery is over for you. I wish my situation was that easy.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

They told me it wouldn't work thy


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> They told me it wouldn't work thy


where were you planning on doing it?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I like your observation, newbie.


----------

